# First Warners Safe



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well heres another hurdle in the bottle world for me.
 Dug my first Warners Safe bottle this week at my usual spot. I was so excited I pulled out the iphone and sent a pic to hunter2000.
 If the phone would allow the site to pull pics out of it, I could send pics and video from the dig but Steve Jobs feels that would be to intrusive on "HIS" phones
 Here it is right out of the hole


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cleaned up real nice


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Also found a Barclay nursing bottle 
 Unfortunatly it has the curse of this particular dump the freeze thaw cycle of the northeast and the water moving in and out of the dump twice a day every day for a hundred years has produced cracks


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Found this interesting


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

This post is the result of two digs so there are a few pics I plan on posting.
 This local apothecary came out clean and according to hunter2000 was still in operation in the early eightys. In Portsmouth of course


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

The rollerskate has damage in the back but I cound not leave it. And I am pretty sure the other piece is a pestel. Thanks to Joe Red and Fred for the education on that piece and that kickbutt bookworthy dig of theirs


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Embossing on the bottom says  Private Mold  patent applied for


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Never saw these before  the larger of the two has four I guess you could call them protrusions while the smaller one has three


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bottom view


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

this cleaned up nice No Cracks1


----------



## glass man (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW YOU DID GREAT.THAT SHATE THING IS WONDERFUL EVEN IF IT IS DAMAGED! I NEVER DUG A WARNERS.TOOK A BUDDY WITH ME TO DIG.HE DID NOT COLLECT,KNEW V NOTHING BOUT BOTTLES ETC...HE DUG A WARNERS! THIS WAS IN THE EARLY 70S AND THE GOING PRICE WAS $8 OR SO.I TOLD HIM THIS AND ASKED WOULD HE TAKE $5? YEP.DANG!!!


----------



## u diggin (Jun 16, 2010)

yep

 its the dump that keeps on going and going and going!!!

 need to go out and frollop in the mud

 nice finds Gary go get'em



                                                               Ken


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

OOPS got kicked out of the site had to log on again
 So glassman did you get the bottle?
 Heres a Keith Leathers out of Boston
 And a couple of Florida Waters


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

One more page
 A bixby ink I think. I have seen a few on here as such but I have never seen a brown one  
 also in the John P Adams books these are listed as a shoe polish  I would rather have an ink than a shoe polish so lets go with ink
 right beside that is an unembossed blob soda or mineral water  I was just telling Ken this week that I dont think people in the northeast were big soda drinkers and I get one I was stoked when I saw it slosh out of the mud
 then theres the jno wyeth & bro bottle 
 thats all thanks for looking at my long in the tooth post!


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ken when you get better guess where we are going
 Maybe we can get dennis to go to
 good luck


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2010)

You did Great[]---------nothing better than playing in the mud!!!!!-----keep us posted on any more finds and good luck--------Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow!  I love the Warner's (haven't dug one yet), the Portsmouth Apothecary bottle, the rollerskate is awesome!, everything is just stuff I would love to find!  Congrats.  I wonder what else is waiting to be discovered.  When I was living in NE, I had just started in this hobby.  Now, I wish so much I could be back digging there again.  I had no idea what treasures were all around me, just under the ground.  Thanks for your compliments on our dig.  It's really nothing compared to the type of stuff you are finding.  Way to go on your finds!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2010)

Great finds! []
 Since no one else has said it yet, I'm claiming the pot lid as my favorite! Love the skate, too, even if it is broken. 
 Feeling a little depressed today, as I was going to take the morning off and hit a flea market, but too big a chance of rain, so I'm sitting at work instead, looking at bottles! At least it's slow and I have time to do that!


----------



## tftfan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice dig, man I want a safe. I think we have a bingo on the jno wyeth, thanks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

Gary,...Great Job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have been excited too!, The only Warner's I ever dug, was confinscated.... (Long story)[]    Joe


----------



## nhpicker (Jun 16, 2010)

I still remember the first Warner's I dug. I ended up digging six that day, all mint. I know how you felt when you dug it. You and Hunter are making some great finds. Thanks for sharing and good luck out there.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are really cool bottles. I've dug shards to the Warner's and I've only owned 2. I got lucky on buying them. The first one was $5 and my last one was $1. I still have that one but man is it stained bad. Your's is in great shape. Looks like you had a good day. Swiz


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Fred, Red Ginger, Micah that's how I made my guess I had just dug one. Joe I think we need to hear that confiscation story! Kate I almost tossed the cover it look like a broken piece of pottery. Nhpicker if I dug 5 I would have passed out in the hole and floated out with the next tide
 Again thanks to everyone for looking and your support. It's nice to have somewhere to show my finds


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on the nice haul !   Is that pot lid whole or damaged?  Thats something you don't often see dug !


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 16, 2010)

The lid has a hole in the center 
 it was done by someone for a reason other than that it's perfect


----------



## hunter2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gary,
 Very nice No red ants in your pants today? Your are the duggy  Great post. Third time for the good old poison Ivy for me this year got to fine something that gets rid of it as fast as we get it.
 Agreed its great to share finds and with freinds who actually give a care about what we all like to do.
 Dennis


----------



## nhpicker (Jun 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: mainer1
> 
> Nhpicker if I dug 5 I would have passed out in the hole and floated out with the next tide


 
 Mainer1, believe it or not I dug those 6 mint ones in a farm dump out toward Rochester, NH. It is a day of digging I will never forget. I also dug a ton of whiskey bottles in the same dump. It seemed the farmer who owned the property may have had a drinking problem and tried to combat his live/kidney failure but drinking lots of Warner's. Digging the bottles is fun, but even more so, learning about the people and their habits back then is even more fun.


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nhpicker 
 hunter2000 and I were talking about that today.
 We agreed that someone had kidney problems and was medicating himself.
 Probably to the point of intoxication
 It so happens I deliver bread in Rochester everyday
 thanks for your input


----------

